# Aruba - general questions



## soob (Jan 15, 2008)

We have never been to caribbean before and originally put in a request with II for Curacao (we have to holiday in August). I have now changed the request to a Marriott in Aruba - was this a good move? It was looking as though we would not get our request for Curacao and i read good things about Aruba. My only concerns are 1. Are the trade winds so strong that they bother you on the beach? Is in uncomfortable to lay on the beach?
2. Will the Marriott Surf Club be very crowded in August? Any info welcome - thanks.


----------



## Blue Skies (Jan 15, 2008)

We just got back from Aruba on Friday.  The trade winds are strong, but they actually feel really good.  The sun is so strong, and it is so warm on Aruba, that the winds help keep you cool.  When the wind isn't blowing, it can feel pretty hot.  

We stayed at the Costa Linda, so can't help you with the Marriott question.  

Aruba was a nice place to visit, we had a great time.  Curacao is nice too, we stayed at the Royal Sea Aquarium two years ago in January.


----------



## Judy (Jan 15, 2008)

If you still want Curacao, why not leave that request in place and just add Aruba to it?  II does get inventory in Curacao.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi!   

We have never been to Curacao so I can't compare it against Aruba.  But since we own at the Surf Club, I can answer those questions.

The tradewinds aren't bothersome.  In fact with the heat down there, the winds are quite enjoyable.  We have been there in October when the tradewinds died down and it was extremely hot (which just means more time in the water!  )  The tradewinds don't make it uncomfortable to lie on the beach at all.

I haven't been to the Surf Club in August, but it usually is the most crowded in the winter and around school vacation weeks.  They opened the final building last year, but they took action to control the amount of people.  During high seasons, the Ocean Club (Marriott timeshare next door) is not allowed to use the Surf Club pools and lazy river.  Likewise the Surf Club cannot use the Ocean Club facilities.

One tip if you end up at the Surf Club - bring your own tube or raft from home.  We picked them up for $5 each at home which is much cheaper than buying them in Aruba.  The Surf Club has an air hose to fill them down near the towel hut.


----------



## lll1929 (Jan 15, 2008)

Does Ocean Club also have an air pump or do they use the Surf Club air hose?


----------



## gretel (Jan 16, 2008)

*Comparison*

I've been to both Curacao and Aruba.  My opinion is that they are very different.  Aruba is more touristy, built-up, more to do, places to eat, shop, etc.  Curacao is more in its natural state serving as a cruise stop with a large Dutch population vacationing at the resorts.  

The beaches are beautiful on both islands.  However, the Marriott beach on Aruba (Palm Beach) tends to get more crowded.  The beach at the Marriott on Curacao allowed nude bathing while the beach at the Marriott in Aruba is a bit less European. Personally, I prefer Eagle Beach above all (low rise area of Aruba). The trade wins are only bothersome when you leave your resort at night for dinner and your hair blows all over.  Otherwise, it is wonderful on the beach during the day.

I've stayed at the Marriott on both islands. I return to the Marriott on Aruba but I would not return to Curacao.  It seems to me like one of the those places where you say "Been there, done that."  I feel the same about Barbados.  Both places showed the overall poverty that exists and made me feel uncomfortable as a tourist.  I did not feel safe in the casinos at night in Curacao whereas I do in Aruba.

I wouldn't say Curacao is a bad place but my preference is Aruba for the reasons I mentioned.  As for sightseeing and beautiful scenery, neither wins a prize (my choice is Hawaii!  ).


----------



## soob (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your info - I'll not worry about the weather now!


----------



## KCI (Jan 20, 2008)

BonBiniGirl, doesn't the Surf Club provide tubes to use in the lazy river?


----------



## OCsun (Jan 20, 2008)

No, the Surf Club does not supply tubes for the lazy river.  We brought pool noodles with us and they were great fun.   You can purchase blow up floats at the Marriott and at the Holiday Inn next door.  It would be cheaper to bring one with you.  There is an air-hose next to the towel hut to blow up your floats.  Pam


----------



## m61376 (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with the above posters- the winds actually make lying on the beach much more pleasant. My family enjoyed lying on the beach in Aruba more than in Hawaii because of the winds; it doesn't feel as hot.

Ditto to bringing your own tubes/floats. The Lazy River is a lot of fun but you need to provide your own tubes.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 20, 2008)

I've only been to Curacao for a day on a cruise.  I absolutely loved it.  We went to the beach right next to the Marriott, for the day.  It was amazing.  However, I like Aruba even more.

Regarding tubes for the lazy river.  I know a large population of TUGgers recommend bringing your own tube from home.  I prefer to forget about that hassle and buy a tube in the Marketplace.  I'll spend the extra $2 (above BonBiniGirl's price) to buy it in Aruba.  It was $7 in the Marketplace in December.  I got the tweety model, which I thought would be too small, because its a kids tube, but it was plenty big, and I'm not the smallest guy in the world.

I'm thinking of using noodles this year, so I may decide to bring those, because they've been sold out each time I've been to Surf Club.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 22, 2008)

You can buy noodles at the local grocery stores - at least I saw them there previously.  You'll be going there anyway, I would assume, if you're using a timeshare.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 25, 2008)

Last year I believe the noodles were $7 at the Holiday Inn, versus $10 at the Marriott shops.  Walking over to the HI to get one is a lot easier than going all the way to a grocery store, unless you are going there anyway.

My husband prefers his spring float so we pack that up each year (it's surprisingly easy to pack) but I just buy a noodle every year and then leave it at the pool for someone else to use on our last day.


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Jan 25, 2008)

*Aruba is great in Aug*

We own at the Ocean Club, but stayed at the Surf Club last Aug.  It was very nice and not too crowded.  Of course, the Lazy River is the least crowded 1st thing in the AM.  Aug is also a great month for eating out- with the exception of Madame Jannette (the highest rated reataurant on the island) you don't even need reservations.   Also, be sure to go to Salt and Pepper (for Dutch tapas)!!!    Janis


----------



## seatrout (Jan 25, 2008)

OC/Surf Club should make recommendation for some storage bin for "donated beach toy" at Aruba OC and Surf Club kid club.  There is generally ton's of floaties in the evening of checkout day from previous guests

Ocean Points have such bin so owner can leave their beach toys for other guest to use. 

Where is Salt & Peppers ?? What is Tapas ?


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Jan 26, 2008)

Tapas are small plates- littles tastes of things.   (Order about 3 per person).  It's great, because you put them in the middle for sharing, and if you have a large group, you can try practically the whole menu!).  I think I remember it being right by the Holiday Inn.  (Walk down the beach and between one of the HI buildings and it's right there).  Very reasonably prices, too, and they have a kids menu -  Janis


----------



## Docklander (Jan 26, 2008)

seatrout said:


> OC/Surf Club should make recommendation for some storage bin for "donated beach toy" at Aruba OC and Surf Club kid club.  There is generally ton's of floaties in the evening of checkout day from previous guests
> 
> Ocean Points have such bin so owner can leave their beach toys for other guest to use.
> 
> Where is Salt & Peppers ?? What is Tapas ?



Salt n' Peppa is in the Arawak gardens (if memory serves) alongside places like Sopranos. If you're going there from the direction of the Surf Club it's past most of the low rise hotels and just short of the Radisson but on the opposite side of the road. Basically you'll see Hooters on your left and its 200 yards (max) past it on the same side of the road.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 26, 2008)

Salt & Pepper's is directly across the street from the Occidental.

Tapas are OK, but there is not much to them (just a very small dish, smaller than an appetizer) and they average $5/each. 

They are by no means true tapas.


----------



## seatrout (Jan 26, 2008)

Other than the convenience store near the piza  and thai food place.  Is there any other place anyone know of that sell milk and open on Sunday.??

I have a son that still drink the regular milk.  With flight ariving Sunday-- all the store are closed by the time we land.  Marriott Market place sell the european type that tasted more like soymilk  

I will try the tapas out when we get there this summer.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Jan 26, 2008)

seatrout said:


> Other than the convenience store near the piza  and thai food place.  Is there any other place anyone know of that sell milk and open on Sunday.??
> 
> I have a son that still drink the regular milk.  With flight ariving Sunday-- all the store are closed by the time we land.  Marriott Market place sell the european type that tasted more like soymilk
> 
> I will try the tapas out when we get there this summer.




Go to Playa Linda. GO in the front of the lobby and take a left. The store is the second store on the left. They always have a lot of american milk and they are open until 8pm Sunday night.


----------



## seatrout (Jan 26, 2008)

thankyou

I am trying to wean him from the botle


----------

